# Allow remote control of TiVo over network



## jgbrown54 (Jul 13, 2006)

I stream my TV over my network for personal use. I have no way to control the channel or select from the Now Playing without using the remote control.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

You need to get a Slingbox.


----------

